# How to achieve THIS bass sound??



## thedarkoceans (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys lately i'm a lot into bands like Converge,and that kind of chaotic harcore,with RAW bass tones.

like this:




No Heroes has a crushing bass tone over the whole album.how can i achieve that? i am planning to buy a SansamP Programmable bass driver DI soon,but can yu give me moar tips  ?

TDO.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 30, 2012)

nothing magic. just a distorted/overdriven bass tone with some good EQ work. use the bridge pickup.

doesn't matter all that much how you get there though. sansamp could probably do it, but so can a guitar amp run alongside your bass amp, with an EQ pedal or something in front of it to remove some low end before the distortion.


----------



## LukeNL (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought i read somewhere the bassist of converge used an orange guitar and an orange bass amp, the guitar amp for distorted high end and the bass amp for clean low end, or 2 bass amps, but with the same set-up. Basically that's the hard way of doing things, the sansamp with good eq use will probably get you a sound as good or better. Heard amazing tones with just the sansamp and a power amp.


----------



## broj15 (Jan 30, 2012)

try one of these out:
Rocktron - Gainiac 2
I saw The Plot In You (genericore, but i still like them) and there bass player had one of these. I asked him about it and he said that her just had the eq on his ampeg head completelly flat all the way across and was just using the power amp from it. All of his tone was basically comming out of that. Other than that just use some d'addario pro steels and set you action low.


----------



## Off_The_Heezay (Jan 31, 2012)

GEARNERD.INFO - Six (12?) Questions with Nate Newton (Converge, Doomriders)

correct on the two oranges. to be honest though, the most common way to get that kind of tone is a RAT-style distortion. have a look on talkbass.com, there is a lot of info about which ones to pick up and which to avoid. one of the most popular ones is the Fuzzrocious Rat Tail (FUZZROCIOUS PEDALS). that would be a good start. hope this helps.


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 31, 2012)

Bass amp with graphic EQ and a sansamp/MXR Bass DI

+

Tweaking, tweaking & tweaking.


----------

